# Bombs Only Picnic...Tejas Style



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

I've talked to a few Tejas Bombers and are in the process of throwing a Bombs Only picnic in San Antonio some time in February..No disrespect to other riders but we're trying to Unite the Bomb community around Tejas..More information to come as we work out the details..Pass the word out..Alrato, Emilio (956)458-6789


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

Orale Emilio. Lets get that ball rolling homie.


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Orale Emilio, You know I got your back on this one, road trips are always the way to roll. Get the word out to H-bombs and Los Cochinos plus the solo riders out there.

Alan (Viejitos RGV)


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Already getting alot of texts messages. It's going to be on a Saturday but some time between late Feb to early March. More info to come on Park and Hotel. Alrato, Emilio


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Los Cochinos should know by now I told Tayler a few weeks ago. I'm letting homies know in Dallas, San Antos, Odessa, Austin, El Paso, Corpitos, and few cities that have bombitas.
Let's make this a firme Picnic so we can keep it going every year! 
Alrato Emilo.....y que viva mis Oldies familia..........


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Gracias Chuco for spreading the word. Bombitas por vida. Alrato, Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

back to top


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: good luck with this plan Emilio, where ever this takes place it's gonna be a sight to see, puras bombas!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18616855
> *Gracias Chuco for spreading the word.  Bombitas por vida.  Alrato, Emilio
> *


orale carnal para eso estamos bomitas unidos!!!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

I spoke with Wito today, from San Anto. He is looking into getting Wood Lawn Park off of I-10 and he will get me hotel information as soon as possible. We are looking at March 12, 2010 (Saturday). There is a fee to get the pavilion at the park and we are looking at about $200 for the pavilion. The more clubs participate the lower each one has to pay. Let's get the word out and make it happen. Alrato, Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry, March 12, 2011


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

ORALE SOUNDS GOOD MOVED HERE TO SAN ANTONIO FROM CALI HAVE A 1952 BURBAN ILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! THOMAS


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18627904
> *Sorry, March 12, 2011
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2GETHER13_@Sep 22 2010, 01:40 PM~18633526
> * ORALE SOUNDS GOOD MOVED HERE TO SAN ANTONIO FROM CALI HAVE A 1952 BURBAN  ILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! THOMAS
> *


Orale, post pics of your Burb here..There's quite a few Bombs there in San Anto area..Alrato, Emilio


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2GETHER13_@Sep 22 2010, 01:40 PM~18633526
> * ORALE SOUNDS GOOD MOVED HERE TO SAN ANTONIO FROM CALI HAVE A 1952 BURBAN  ILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!! THOMAS
> *


WASUP Carnal this the Picnic I was telling you about last week, see you out their homie.....


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

We are trying to get a head count of how many car clubs and solo riders will attend the picnic.

So far we have

VIEJITOS(RGV)
VIEJITOS(HOUSTON)
BOMB SQUAD(SAN ANTO)
VETERANOS(DALLAS)
DUKE'S(SUR TEJAS)
H-BOMBS(HOUSTON)
OLDIES(HOUSTON)

Other car club or solo riders interested please put yourself on the list with name and phone # for contact or send me a personal message..Thanks, Emilio


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18644019
> *We are trying to get a head count of how many car clubs and solo riders will attend the picnic.
> 
> So far we have
> ...


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 23 2010, 02:03 PM~18644156
> *
> *


Orale, Estralla Car Club in the house...


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hell yea my guys r ready. My carnal is trying to finish his 49 burben for Sananto.


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

omar from veteranos c.c. will be there along with a few bombs 51 burb. from dallas tx. in the house


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice combo on that Burban..Nos vemos en San Anto..Alrato, Emilio


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

TTT................


----------



## buickman4life (Sep 27, 2010)

O.G. TRADITIONS C.C. SAN ANTO TEJAS WILL BE THERE SO YOU CAN ADD US TO THE LIST !
1936 PLMOUTH
1939 CHEVY
1948 BUICK
1950 CHEVY
1950 DODGE 
1950 BUICK
1952 CHEVY TRUCK


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buickman4life_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 AM~18681025
> *O.G. TRADITIONS C.C. SAN ANTO TEJAS WILL BE THERE SO YOU CAN ADD US TO THE LIST !
> 1936 PLMOUTH
> 1939 CHEVY
> ...


Orale, puras bombitas. Can you PM your name and number to keep tabs. Gracias, Emilio..(956)458-6789. Also let me know how many will be there. Wito needs to know for parking spaces..


----------



## buickman4life (Sep 27, 2010)

qvo bro my name is joe orosco keep me up to date vato im all in on this my number is 210-209-5102 hit me up anytime and that list i gave of ranflas all of them are goin to be there 7 total homie now somebody sound the siren cause the bombs are coming!


----------



## rudyt2 (Aug 15, 2008)

will try to go its on my birthday me and my family and my bomb will try to go it sounds like its going to be good i got a 48 chevy fleetmaster with quarter sliding windows


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buickman4life_@Sep 28 2010, 03:47 PM~18684403
> *qvo bro my name is joe orosco keep me up to date vato im all in on this my number is 210-209-5102 hit me up anytime and that list i gave of ranflas all of them are goin to be there 7 total homie now somebody sound the siren cause the bombs are coming!
> *


Orale Big Joe, got your message. Gracias, Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudyt2_@Sep 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18685996
> *will try to go its on my birthday me and my family and my bomb will try to go it sounds like its going to be good i got a 48 chevy fleetmaster with quarter sliding windows
> *


Es todo. Send me a message with name and number to keep a count..Gracias, Emilio (956)458-6789


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Orale Emilio Q.vo sounds like its going to be a firme event carnal.
TTT for homies out in Texas with the Bombitas  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Gracias, there's alot of bombs in Tejas we just need to UNITE them...Alrato


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 21 2010, 08:55 PM~18627847
> *I spoke with Wito today, from San Anto.  He is looking into getting Wood Lawn Park off of I-10 and he will get me hotel information as soon as possible.  We are looking at March 12, 2010 (Saturday). There is a fee to get the pavilion at the park and we are looking at about $200 for the pavilion.  The more clubs participate the lower each one has to pay.  Let's get the word out and make it happen.  Alrato, Emilio
> *


 :wow: if wito is in this its going to b a great picnic no **** but wito always gets the cars together not to mention his BAD 50


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 23 2010, 02:50 PM~18644019
> *We are trying to get a head count of how many car clubs and solo riders will attend the picnic.
> 
> So far we have
> ...


NEW WAVE DFW will be there- we are not an exclusive bomb club but I have one and building a 2nd one..


My 49 is under construction, it may be done by Feb...


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale, that panel used to belong to Zeke from Oklahoma que no?..Bad ass bombs carnal..Hope to see you in San Anto..Gracias. Text me your number if you can so I can keep you in the list..Gracias, Emilio (956)458-6789


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

ORALE JUST MOVED TO SAN ANTONIO COUNT ME IN  


















WILL BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK!


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by omarrod48_@Sep 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18646535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  QVO LOOKING GOOD NICE COLORS IM FINISHING UP MY 52


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Sep 22 2010, 07:26 PM~18636522
> *Orale, post pics of your Burb here..There's quite a few Bombs there in San Anto area..Alrato, Emilio
> *


QVO EMILIO YEA IVE BEEN LOOKING BUT CANT SEEM TO FIND THEM MY BURBAN IS IN LA IT SHOULD BE FINISHED TODAY JUST THE FINAL TOUCH UPS THEN PUT ON TRAILER TOMARROW TO ME THANKS


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

THOMAS NO AFILIATIONS YET!! 909 728-6766


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Very nice suburban...Alrato, Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale, spoke with Wito in San Anto. The park is charging $80.00 for the park and $200 for 2 security officers due to amount of people we are expecting. Can every car club participating send Wito $30.00 to cover this. He will have a receipt book to keep tabs. If you are not in a club can you help with $10.00. We will also be taking orders for T-shirts. I will be in charge of that and will have a purchase order so whatever profit is made it will be contributed for anything else that is needed for this event. As far as the food goes every club is encouraged to take some meat and it will be cooked there. Contact Wito at (210)379-2050. We are open to other suggestions..Gracias, Emilio


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL CHUCO TX
SEND US MORE INFO MAYBE WE CAN ATTEND


----------



## buickman4life (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2GETHER13_@Oct 5 2010, 09:29 AM~18740480
> *QVO EMILIO YEA IVE BEEN LOOKING BUT CANT SEEM TO FIND THEM MY BURBAN IS IN LA IT SHOULD BE FINISHED TODAY JUST THE FINAL TOUCH UPS THEN PUT ON TRAILER TOMARROW TO ME THANKS
> *


----------



## buickman4life (Sep 27, 2010)

[quote=buickman4life,Oct 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18747115
say homie this is big joe from o.g. traditions where having a bar b que sun oct 10th at lions field park from 11 to 5 off of broadway come by to hang out and meet some of the local lowriders and bomb rollers my club has both so your not alone out here hope to see your ride soon!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

> > ORALA GRACIAS BIG JOE FOR THE INVITE ILL STOP BY IF I CAN OK !


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Will the picnic be for only attendees or can the general public go out and check out the rides?


----------



## buickman4life (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2GETHER13_@Oct 6 2010, 07:54 AM~18749584
> *
> ORALA GRACIAS BIG JOE FOR THE INVITE  ILL STOP BY IF I CAN OK !
> *



cool homie hope to meet you there vato will be there all day just listen for the oldies, and the sound of a siren and you will know where we are qvo!


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

for the bombas


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Oct 6 2010, 08:49 AM~18750006
> *Will the picnic be for only attendees or can the general public go out and check out the rides?
> *


Free to the public..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

My name is Caspy from Illegal Toys CC I hope to make it is the date for sure


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 7 2010, 02:44 PM~18761066
> *Free to the public..
> *


Great! ! Thanks.

Do ya'll think we we could take my sons and grandsons Pedal cars to display?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

TTT for all the Texas Bombs! Can't wait for the picnic!!!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 7 2010, 08:32 PM~18763856
> *My name is Caspy from Illegal Toys CC I hope to make it is the date for sure
> 
> 
> ...


The date is set..Hope you can make it..Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Oct 8 2010, 07:43 AM~18765852
> *Great! !  Thanks.
> 
> Do ya'll think we we could take my sons and grandsons Pedal cars to display?
> ...



Yes you may, gotta start them early :biggrin: ..Emilio


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 5 2010, 06:17 PM~18744726
> *Orale, spoke with Wito in San Anto.  The park is charging $80.00 for the park and $200 for 2 security officers due to amount of people we are expecting.  Can every car club participating send Wito $30.00 to cover this.  He will have a receipt book to keep tabs.  If you are not in a club can you help with $10.00.  We will also be taking orders for T-shirts.  I will be in charge of that and will have a purchase order so whatever profit is made it will be contributed for anything else that is needed for this event.  As far as the food goes every club is encouraged to take some meat and it will be cooked there.  Contact Wito at (210)379-2050.  We are open to other suggestions..Gracias, Emilio
> *


Just got off the phone with Wito. The park is already paid for. Let's start sending him some money to reimburse him. Contact Wito at (210)379-2050. Gracias, Emilio


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 8 2010, 03:30 PM~18768132
> *Yes you may, gotta start them early :biggrin: ..Emilio
> *


Coll, we'll be there!! should have two more ready by then.. :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 8 2010, 02:28 PM~18768125
> *The date is set..Hope you can make it..Emilio
> *


Thanks I'm planning on it


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back on top.....


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

Orale, just saw this thread, I'm gonna round up some Austin guys not that big of an old school bomb following up here, its more Kustom stuff, need to get my '41 Chevy on the road sooner, but for now my chop top custom will have to do.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53choptop_@Oct 15 2010, 09:15 AM~18818811
> *Orale, just saw this thread, I'm gonna round up some Austin guys not that big of an old school bomb following up here, its more Kustom stuff, need to get my '41 Chevy on the road sooner, but for now my chop top custom will have to do.
> *


Met up with Wito this weekend in San Anto..He paid for the park out of his own pocket and he told me we all just need to chip in for the security, which is mandatory. Wito and I really want this picnic to happen but it is going to take an effort from everyone participating. I know we still have several months to go but as we all know time flies by. We will be taking T-shirt orders soon, and all profits from the shirts will be used towards the picnic..Gracias, Emilio


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 20 2010, 05:12 PM~18862703
> *Met up with Wito this weekend in San Anto..He paid for the park out of his own pocket and he told me we all just need to chip in for the security, which is mandatory.  Wito and I really want this picnic to happen but it is going to take an effort from everyone participating.  I know we still have several months to go but as we all know time flies by.  We will be taking T-shirt orders soon, and all profits from the shirts will be used towards the picnic..Gracias, Emilio
> *


gonna give him a call this weekend and get the info where to ship the money and give him my order for some shirts lets make this happen Cats!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 21 2010, 02:40 PM~18872473
> *gonna give him a call this weekend and get the info where to ship the money  and give him my order for some shirts lets make this happen Cats!
> *


I'll be in charge of the shirts..Just give us a little more time to come up with a logo and then will take suggestions for any changes to the logo..Gracias, Emilio


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 22 2010, 06:48 PM~18883186
> *I'll be in charge of the shirts..Just give us a little more time to come up with a logo and then will take suggestions for any changes to the logo..Gracias, Emilio
> *


Sup Emilio! already sent the funds to Wito. He was saying maybe a cruise thru the Alamo after the picnic. That would be a nice sight to see, puras bombas cruising down the alamo is the icing on the cake. :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Killa37_@Oct 26 2010, 07:13 AM~18910793
> *Sup Emilio! already sent the funds to Wito. He was saying maybe a cruise thru the Alamo after the picnic. That would be a nice sight to see, puras bombas cruising down the alamo is the icing on the cake.  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias Ruben and Veteranos, That would be firme...Alrato, Emilio


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

This will Be a Great sight to see.Prophecy San Anto will drop in to check out The Bombitas.and buy some shirts if available to the public.


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

ORALE WITO GRACIAS 4 THE CALL 2DAY I HOPE WE CAN MEET SOON ITS FIRME WHAT YUR TRYING TO PUT 2GETHER.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Killa37_@Oct 26 2010, 07:13 AM~18910793
> *Sup Emilio! already sent the funds to Wito. He was saying maybe a cruise thru the Alamo after the picnic. That would be a nice sight to see, puras bombas cruising down the alamo is the icing on the cake.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm down for that got the date on my schedule already hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

TTMFT :yes: :yes: :drama:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

TTT........................


----------



## MR BAD50 (Oct 20, 2010)

WHATS UP MY BOMBSTER BROS IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SO I AM ASKING FOR YOUR IN PUT ON HAVING SOME GAMES  LIKE TUG OF WAR AND SOME HORSE SHOES SO IF YOU HAVE ANY THING IN MINE POST IT PLEASE SO WE ALL CAN HAVE A IDEAL..THANK YOU MY BOMB BROTHERS MUCH LOVE .MR WITO BOMBSTER4LIFE.CHECK OUT BAD50.COM/COMMUNITY SOME INFO PS HAVE A NICE TURKEY DAY.......


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump :thumbsup:


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

:wow: BUMP BUMP


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

BUMP BUMP TTT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn this makes me wanna run to the bank and pull out a loan to get my 48 rollin. Hope all goes well and lookin forward to seeing the pics and videos.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back to the top


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Bump for the BOMBS.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Dec 22 2010, 07:39 AM~19392262
> *Bump for the BOMBS.................... :biggrin:
> *


BUMP....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Picnic T-shirt information coming soon..Gracias, Emilio


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

so when is this gonna happen and were?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

March 12 in San Anto..Check out the first few pages for info..Trying to post a flyer..Alrato, Emilio


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! We will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omarrod48_@Sep 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18646535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must like the color scheme on my panel truck..

1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2011, 01:07 AM~19602744
> *Must like the color scheme on my panel truck..
> 
> 1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC
> ...


are you making the trip out for this 1?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT4TEXAS


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well John the color of the burben is the same
As the interior of the Desoto and the picture
Does not show the true pearls and rich color like
In person when y see it u will see the different
thanks. Ruben


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

go back to work victor


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 15 2011, 04:11 AM~19603412
> *are you making the trip out for this 1?
> *


I'll be there..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale homies, came up with a t-shirt design. The shirts will be tan with dark brown letters with bomb rides on back and front left chest. Will say "Bombs United Picnic Tejas Style 1st Annual, San Antonio". Will post a pics very soon so you can get an idea. T-shirts for kids 10-12 and 14-16 will be $12.00 and any adult size will be $15.00. I'm taking orders already. Please PM me with your name, sizes, and how many. I will need money order as soon as possible so they can start on them. Any questions free feel to call me (956)458-6789. Emilio..I will take the shirts with me to the show..Alrato


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Front left chest












Back but no color will look like front on color


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back To The Top


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

D-Town Bombs c.c. will be there........


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Back to the Top...Don't forget to order your shirts..Thanks, Emilio


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Feb 2 2011, 10:11 AM~19765716
> *Back to the Top...Don't forget to order your shirts..Thanks, Emilio
> *


  ok can u keep the date posted when this is happening?


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Bump for the Bombs..............


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chevySonLy (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 24 2010, 02:36 PM~19412857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

If anyone has questions for Wito in San Antonio he has changed his number to 210-274-6397.


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Veteranos in the house cant wait for SanAntonio Every body ready 
Ruben and Eddie Tovar in Las Vegas 2010


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

I wanna go........... :biggrin:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: HELL YEA***,READY AND WAITING***,GET THOSE GRILLS AND COOLERS OUT*** ,NICE PICTURE RUBEN****LETS DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

page 1 BUMP.........


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

looks good with that cattle guard Victor :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T  
T :wow: 
T


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ONE QUESTON.....ARE NON BOMBS WELCOME? THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *ONE QUESTON.....ARE NON BOMBS WELCOME? THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! *
> ===============================================
> 
> Good question homie... I would hope all are welcomed with bomb being the main feature of the picnic..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 5 2010, 07:17 PM~18744726
> *Orale, spoke with Wito in San Anto.  The park is charging $80.00 for the park and $200 for 2 security officers due to amount of people we are expecting.  Can every car club participating send Wito $30.00 to cover this.  He will have a receipt book to keep tabs.  If you are not in a club can you help with $10.00.  We will also be taking orders for T-shirts.  I will be in charge of that and will have a purchase order so whatever profit is made it will be contributed for anything else that is needed for this event.  As far as the food goes every club is encouraged to take some meat and it will be cooked there.  Contact Wito at (210)379-2050.  We are open to other suggestions..Gracias, Emilio
> *


Tried calling Wito a couple of times, number keeps going to a recording..???


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 21 2011, 12:31 PM~19923349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *ONE QUESTON.....ARE NON BOMBS WELCOME? THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! *
> > ===============================================
> >
> > Good question homie... I would hope all are welcomed with bomb being the main feature of the picnic..
> > ...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:***JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's the date for this?


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: MARCH 12 2011 WOODLAWN PARK SAN ANTONIO,TX :biggrin:


----------



## MR BAD50 (Oct 20, 2010)

THANK YOU HOMEBOY JOHN FR HOMIE STYLE DALLAS FOR THE MAP MY NUMBER IS 210 274 6397 SORRY FOR THE CHANGE OF NUMBER SO HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED TO.MUCH LOVE ALL MY BOMBSTER BROTHERS SEE YOU ALL SOON .MR WITO BAD50 BOMBSTER4LIFE Q,VO SIRENS ARE GOING OFF .....


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: TTT


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Is this still gonna happen?? Only 1 week left...whats the plans for the picnic.. :dunno: 

We need some updated info.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

*Searching for top Bombitas! All Bombita 2012 Calendar project. Top models included for top cars. If you would like to be part of this please contact XG today! 

[email protected]*


*2011 Calendar Preview*










XG


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: Want one of those calendars


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

I might have one or two available- feel free to call me (Cristina) 214.228.2701 or Luis 214.606.4645. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Mar 3 2011, 06:41 AM~20004957
> *Is this still gonna happen?? Only 1 week left...whats the plans for the picnic.. :dunno:
> 
> We need some updated info.............. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes, it's on... Woodlawn park..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there going to be a dj/vendors?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

heard bout this all late, dont think i can push to make it... 

may go in a low regardless to check it out....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

This was sent to me a few months back, but no email address...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: VETERANOS WILL BE ROLLING AND SIRENS GOING SATURDAY ,LET DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

Weather is looking good for Saturday


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ezflo54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Veteranos Rio GrandeValley will be attending the picnic. We will be taking my 54 trokita. Hopefully meet up with Veteranos Dallas and to have a good time. Looking forward to this picnic.


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

i aint ready ....have fun


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: WE WILL LOOKING OUT FOR YOU HOMIE AND HOPE THIS WILL BE A EVERY YEAR GET TOGETHER


> _Originally posted by ezflo54_@Mar 7 2011, 07:50 PM~20038709
> *Veteranos Rio GrandeValley will be attending the picnic. We will be taking my 54 trokita.  Hopefully meet up with Veteranos Dallas and to have a good time. Looking forward to this picnic.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

3 days and a wake up call..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TOO MUCH GOING ON GONE HAVE TO MISS IT HAVE FUN :tears:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

LOOKS TO BE A REAL NICE DAY ON SATURDAY :biggrin: AND HOPE WE CAN CRUISE TO THE ALAMO AND RIVER WALK AREA AND THE SIRENS GOING OFF . :yes:


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Two more days!!!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

Orale homeboy when u get there just look for us and we have u a spot r house is your house ... V ETERANOS RGV FROM VETERANOS D-TOWN


----------



## ezflo54 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 10 2011, 05:11 PM~20061318
> *Orale homeboy when u get there just look for us and we have u a spot r house is your house  ... V ETERANOS RGV FROM VETERANOS D-TOWN
> *


Thanks, we having issues with trailer but if it doesn't happen we'll show up anyway been looking forward for this picnic too long to let this put us down.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTY


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

San Antonio or Bust!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Mar 11 2011, 01:47 PM~20068507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

I AM RIGHT BEHIND YOU :biggrin: HOMIE.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics for those who had to work!  :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 12 2011, 08:38 AM~20074100
> *Pics for those who had to work!    :cheesy:
> *


x2 and school


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This was a bad ass picnic, thx to Wito and Emilo for putting this together, let's do it again next years homies...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2011, 09:35 PM~20077803
> *This was a bad ass picnic, thx to Wito and Emilo for putting this together, let's do it again next years homies...
> *


hell yea it was bad azz thankz wito and emilo :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

missed it, post pics


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MR BAD50 (Oct 20, 2010)

WHATS UP MY RAZA I LIKE TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR AND TRUCK CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO THE BOMBITA PICNIC IN SAN ANTONIO MUCH LOVE TO MY HOMEBOY EMILO FOR ALL THE HELP, A BIG BOMBA LOVE TO THE HOMIES FROM CHICAGO ...P.S THANK YOU SOLO RIDERS AND ALL THE RAZA THAT CAME OUT THANK YOU GOD FOR THE BLESS DAY AND ALL THE LOVE AND THE PEACE WE ALL HAD AND THE GOOD TIME GETTING TOGETHER THANK YOU BOMA NATION FROM TEJAS. MUCH LOVE TO MY BOMBSTER BROTHERS FROM MR WITO BAD50 ,GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Getting SweetAnabel ready for trip, she's still "HANGING IN THEIR" since her last facelift 16 years ago :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: good turnout this Saturday at Woodlawn Park in San Antos few pics i took with cell


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@Mar 13 2011, 09:18 PM~20084131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :cheesy: thanks chuco


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

here u go wito :biggrin: :0 http://www.youtube.com/embed/TQtueqvgjbg


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The rides look great! Wish I didn't have to work that day...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 13 2011, 08:24 PM~20084191
> *hell yea  :cheesy: thanks chuco
> *


Orale bro Big Q-vos! Thanks for food bro good seeing all las bombas out their! can't wait to hit up next city que no....


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@Mar 13 2011, 09:38 PM~20084358
> *Orale bro Big Q-vos!  Thanks for food bro good seeing all las bombas out their! can't wait to hit up next city que no....
> *


yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin: 

'OLDIES"


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

:wow:



















































:wow:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

MY CHAMACOS HAD A FIRME TIME  

























"Jr picking up Isaac's daughter for a cruise"


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a quick shoot to Wito for putting this together with some help from all the rest. Its was good to meet up with you and talk homie. All the rest of the Homies from Oldies, H-Bombs and Viejitos Houston and Chicago we had a good time one not to forget. And to the new homies I meet up with lets keep this going every year. It was a good turn out.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Man I hate that we had to miss this. :banghead: Had my boys Pedal cars all ready to go, but some unexpected stuff happened and we weren't able to. For sure next year! ! !


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

Posted this on Youtube. I recorded this on my phone so sorry for so much movement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FrfFSM-SNE


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)

Veteranos Car Club had a good time at the picnic, Thanks to Emilio and Wito for getting this together, we had a blast, cant wait till next year


----------



## veterano48 (Apr 13, 2010)

VETERANOS D-TOWN


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

TEJANOS WELCOME TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED "BOMBS ONLY "PICNIC APRIL 9,2011


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My first picnic of the year on my Texas picnic tour, shout out to Wito from San Antonio for putting this picnic together. Thanks to my homie Juan from the Imperials for helping me out.. Was a great time kick'n it with D-Town Bombs - Vetaranos and all the other bomb clubs out there..

Here's a lil video my friend Felix friend shot..


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

BOMBS UNITED PICNIC 2010 IN STREETLOW MAG ......
STREETLOW AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THIS YEARS EVENT .YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS


----------



## chale brown (Mar 15, 2011)

THANKS TO WITO AND EMILIO FOR THIS GREAT PICNIC HOMIES IT WAS A EVENT THAT WILL LIVE LONG IN THE BIG CITY OF SAN ANTO O.G. TRADITIONS WILL BE SUPPORTING THIS EVENT FOR YEARS TO COME HOMIES!


----------



## ezflo54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Vetranos Rio Grande Valley had a great time. Thanks to Emilio and Wito for putting on a great Picnic.


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

*H-BOMBS Car Club want to thank Wito and Emilio for putting this on and inviting us. We had a real good time meeting and seeing all the other BOMB clubs fom TEXAS!! Can wait for next year.*









back to Houston

For those of you that could not make the show I posted some pictures on our web site. Enjoy!
http://hbombs.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=11200052


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

@ Homie Styln, Nice video homie. 
@ Jerry and H-bombs Mypo54, I like the pic Back to Houston.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Had a firme time!!!!! Thanks Wito Ruben and Jhonny. Like always you guys make us feel at home ....thankyou!!! Can't wait till next time!!


----------



## MR BAD50 (Oct 20, 2010)

THANK ALL OF YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT IN THE TEJAS BOMBA NATION MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL GOD BLESS YOU . MR WITO BAD50 BOMBSTER4LIFE


----------



## Killa37 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale, finally got my internet back..I want to thank everyone for your support. A big abrazo to my friend Wito for his hard work and dedication to this event..I want to thank all of the Bomb Clubs for making this dream a reality..Met up with a lot of great gente throughout the day. Seeing the Peace and Unity between Clubs was badass. For those who travelled to San Anto I hope you had a safe trip back home. I spoke with Wito a few days ago and we are already looking forward for next year. We did encounter a few problems like the parking and restrooms and those will be addressed for the next one..The 1st Annual is in the books and getting ready for the 2nd. No turning back..Thanks for those who have posted pics and videos and if there's more, post them up. Again thanks to everyone y nos vemos next year. Alrato, Emilio.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY HOMIES, MARCH 2011 SAN ANTONIO PICS!
> 
> On the way there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> arriving at the howard johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_Wj9oPUVXdCY/TY_ZxHPbsFI/AAAAAAAAAXU/0iy60U8l0EA/s800/IMG_8410.JPG[/img]
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

>


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Just spoke with Rob who is going to Cali this weekend and he is going to drop off the discs of pics and a little story of the picnic to Gilbert from Streetlow Magazine personally. Alrato, Emilio..


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------

